# Muley Pic



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Last Night Pic!!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Where @ Dusty? Nice pic, glad to see you around. Caught your pic of you and your zoo deer in the recent issue of Rocky Mountain Game & Fish. Milkin that one for all it is worth! -BaHa!-


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Shooter!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice buck.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... nice buck man. Like the color tone in that picture too.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sweet looking buck. get him


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like a Kennecott buck to me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wfgod (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice buck is that at a petting zoo? if you wanted to keep it real I bet you can find one bigger on the wasatch front.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

wfgod said:


> Nice buck is that at a petting zoo? if you wanted to keep it real I bet you can find one bigger on the wasatch front.


What does that even mean????


----------



## wfgod (Aug 7, 2008)

what it means?????? well it's kind of like the book moby dick and keeping it real


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

oh, I get it, no wait, I never get it....


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Right on Wasatch God, maybe I can get you and the boys and cruise the Boulevard and get on the hill and have the 30 guys get out the Swarovskis and guide me into a buck by telephone, now thats what I call fair chase, back country bowhunting -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! P.S. You get first shot @ the big boy!


----------

